# What Color? (1)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color and pattern is he (or she)?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

grizzle....


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

This one looks to be a homozygous grizzle


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

12Ka-6 said:


> This one looks to be a homozygous grizzle


Difference between **** and hetero grizzle? I know its different coloring.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

i have a twin to that one or something! wow identical.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Black mottle - Most likely caused by blue - spread - **** grizzle. May not be spread but the flights and mottling effect are consistent with this.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

It also has brown feathers randomly all around it, does that change anything?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Probably some sort of bronze. Bronze commonly appears on grizzle birds.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't see if it's blue or black. Looks a bit like a grizzle cheque.
The grizzle could be classic grizzle or white grizzle, maybe even tiger grizzle. 
Some flights look pied rather than grizzle. It's not your average stork marked.
Maybe it has a bronze gene, maybe it's a cock and carries dilute. Time will tell.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> I can't see if it's blue or black. Looks a bit like a grizzle cheque.
> The grizzle could be classic grizzle or white grizzle, maybe even tiger grizzle.
> Some flights look pied rather than grizzle. It's not your average stork marked.
> Maybe it has a bronze gene, maybe it's a cock and carries dilute. Time will tell.


The guy that I bought them from said that its a female. He is a older guy and he checked it by feeling the bones (or something) by its vent area.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

You have a lot of different colours amongst you team.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> You have a lot of different colours amongst you team.


Haha, yea. I want a colorful flock, I'm too tried if seeing blue bars. Not to hate on them in any way.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

can you show us the tail spread?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> can you show us the tail spread?


Yes I could. Like I said, I am in school right now. I can get the pictures up in 1 hour.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry for the wait, here you go.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

*BUMP*

Just wondering, does the brown flights and feathers mean anything different much? Or is it just the bronze effect?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

well its non spread which makes me think tiger grizzle may be involved.

The brown is just from the bronze. Looks a bit like Kite Bronze.


----------

